# Der tote Freund als Köder - Boilies aus der Asche eines toten Angelkameraden gekocht



## Thomas9904 (5. Oktober 2017)

Redaktionell







*Der tote Freund als Köder - Boilies aus der Asche eines verstorbenen Angelkameraden gekocht​*
Ich bin sicher kein Weichei, bringe auch durchaus gerne skurrile oder kontroverse Themen, scheue weder Diskussion noch Auseinandersetzung, wenns um Themen rund um Angeln und Anglern geht.

Hier komme ich etwas an meine Grenzen und will dazu selber  eigentlich nichts schreiben oder kommentieren.

Es dreht sich aber definitiv um Angeln und Angler, und man kann es sicher als "bemerkenswerte Nachricht" bezeichnen, so dass ich denke, es unseren Usern und Lesern schuldig zu sein, das dann auch zu bringen.

Zuerst erfuhren wir über Sputniknews von der Geschichte, haben dann noch etwas weiter gesucht nach einer Primärquelle und die Geschichte auch im Telegraph direkt in England gefunden.

*Hier die Story für euch zusammen gefasst:*

*Der tote Freund als Köder......*​
Quellen:
Der tote Freund als Köder: Fischer fangen 80-Kilo-Monsterfisch
https://de.sputniknews.com/panorama/20160428309547939-koeder-menschliche-ueberreste-fisch/

Anglers use ashes of friend as bait to reel in monster 180lbs carp in his honour
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/201...-friend-as-bait-to-reel-in-monster-180lbs-ca/


Der begeisterte Angler Ron Hopper wollte mit seinen Angelfreunden Paul Fairbrass and Cliff Dale nach Thailand zum Angeln fahren.

Er bekam dann aber eine Krebs Diagnose und verstarb vorher.

Seine Freunde besuchten ihn kurz vor dem Tod und die 3 Angler kamen überein, die Asche seiner Leiche (bzw. einen Teil?) mit nach Fernost zu nehmen und in Boilies zum Angeln zu verarbeiten.

Sie nannten ihre Boilies dann in Gedenken an den Angelkameraden "Purple Ronnie" und landeten bei ihrem 9-tägigen Angeltrip unter anderem einen 180 lbs schweren Siam-Karpfen.

Der bisherige Weltrekord wär bei 134 lbs, wobei die IGFA den Fisch aus der Liste nahm bzw. weitere Einträge stoppte, wenn die neu gemeldeten Fische wohl aus Anlagen (as they come from protected waters.) kamen.

Der Organisator des Trips, Eddie Mounce vom Jurassic Mountain Resort, wird zitiert:
_ "The memory of Ron will live with us here.

"Ron may not have been with us in person this year but he certainly was in spirit. He made sure the fish gods where smiling down and gave Paul and Cliff the catch of a lifetime.

"The three men are now part of Thai fishing legend."_

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Kochtopf (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der tote Freund als Köder - Boilies aus der Asche eines toten Angelkameraden geko*

Sie hätten ihn besser trocknen und zu Mehl verarbeiten sollen.  ansonsten seh ich da nicht viel bei. Tot ist tot, der Kollege spürt nix mehr und wenn das seine Art eines gelungenen Begräbnisses war - so what?


----------



## Ruttentretzer (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der tote Freund als Köder - Boilies aus der Asche eines toten Angelkameraden geko*

Soviel Aufwand!
Mit etwas Geduld hätten sie jede Menge Maden gehabt.

Ronni


----------



## Thorsten1953 (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der tote Freund als Köder - Boilies aus der Asche eines toten Angelkameraden geko*

Hm..wenn ein Fisch die Asche meines Freundes isst, und ich den Fisch esse... komische Vorstellung 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der tote Freund als Köder - Boilies aus der Asche eines toten Angelkameraden geko*

Der Fisch wird (da Anlage) sicher zurückgesetzt worden sein.
Aber auch da will ich nicht weiter denken..


----------



## Zander Jonny (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der tote Freund als Köder - Boilies aus der Asche eines toten Angelkameraden geko*

Da bekommt der Name Angler Boilies eine ganz andere Bedeutung


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der tote Freund als Köder - Boilies aus der Asche eines toten Angelkameraden geko*

Coole Sache.:m
Darf man das hierzulande auch?


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der tote Freund als Köder - Boilies aus der Asche eines toten Angelkameraden geko*

Reine Ländersache in D.:
http://www.aeternitas.de/inhalt/recht/themen/bestattungsgesetze/index_html


----------



## arcidosso (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der tote Freund als Köder - Boilies aus der Asche eines toten Angelkameraden geko*

Unabhängig davon, ob die Geschichte der Wahrheit entspricht. 
Ethik und Würde des Menschen, auch nach seinem Tod, schließen so etwas aus. 

Haben wir eigentlich schon malnachgedacht, was es heißt, eine Tageszeitung täglich Tag in dem Umfang herauszubringen ?
Da muss man sich oftmals hinsetzen, um ein Geschichtchen zur Spaltenfüllung erdenken. 
Die "Blöd" dient hier lediglich als Beispiel. 
Wäre es nicht fairer, wenn eine Redaktion einmal schreiben würde, heute bzw. gestern war "nichts los", deswegen verminderter Umfang.
Nun gut, einmal würde das funktionieren, beim dritten Mal würde man schon reklamieren.
Aber menschliche Asche umformatiert zu Boilies, unmöglich ...


----------



## Kochtopf (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der tote Freund als Köder - Boilies aus der Asche eines toten Angelkameraden geko*

Nichts ist unmöglich. Und die Würde der Toten liegt im Auge des Betrachters -  in Madagaskar gilt es als pietätvoll die toten gelegentlich auszugraben und auszustellen und dann wiefer zu beerdigen... Verleger haben ihre Asche in Druckertinte auflösen lassen, Gene Roddenberry sie ins weltall geschickt... und warum soll dann ein fanatischer Angler sich nicht zu Boilies verarbeiten lassen? 
Ob ich einen so gefangenen Fisch essen würde weiss ich nicht  - aber eigentlich ist Herkunft der Nährstoffe nicht ausschlaggebend; der Ekel ist reine Kopfsache


----------



## Dennis Knoll (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der tote Freund als Köder - Boilies aus der Asche eines toten Angelkameraden geko*



arcidosso schrieb:


> Ethik und Würde des Menschen, auch nach seinem Tod, schließen so etwas aus.


Ethik und Würde sind zwei Aspekte, die überall unterschiedlich gewertet werden. Je nach Gesellschaft, Kultur, Land, Region oder gar je nach Familie oder Mensch hat man da ganz andere Vorstellungen - weshalb deine Aussage so nur für dich gelten mag, nicht aber für andere Menschen.

Es gibt Kulturen, da graben diese die Leichen wieder aus oder feiern mit den Leichen. Für uns vorstellbar, für andere ein Akt des Respekts.

Ich gehe ganz stark davon aus, dass der verstorbene Kollege dieses Vorhaben gewünscht hat. Wie kann man also einem Angelkollegen und Freund besser würdigen, als ihm diesen Wunsch zu erfüllen, der so schon einiges an Überwindung kostet? 

So etwas würde für mich nie in Frage kommen. Aber wenn ich mir das so vorstelle, dann empfinde ich es nicht als Ekelig sondern als einen schönen Tribut an ihren Freund und Angelkumpel, dem damit vielleicht sein letzter Wunsch erfüllt worden ist.


----------



## Franz_16 (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der tote Freund als Köder - Boilies aus der Asche eines toten Angelkameraden geko*

Ich finde das ehrlich gesagt schon reichlich abgefahren und würde das wohl eher nicht machen.

Am Ende müssen es die "Beteiligten" aber untereinander klären - und das hat ja scheinbar vorher stattgefunden.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der tote Freund als Köder - Boilies aus der Asche eines toten Angelkameraden geko*

Ich denk mir auch , dass es der Wunsch des Kollegen gewesen sei der ganz verrückten Angeltruppe...
Anders kommt man nicht auf so ein Klops...

Oder der hat immer die besten und dicksten gefangen und nun wollten die auch mal :q:q:q...


----------



## Syntac (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der tote Freund als Köder - Boilies aus der Asche eines toten Angelkameraden geko*

@Franz: "reichlich abgefahren" trifft es auf den Punkt, daher habe ich auch nichts mehr hinzu zu fügen


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der tote Freund als Köder - Boilies aus der Asche eines toten Angelkameraden geko*

Es passt zur der den Engländern oft nachgesagten Exzentrik..

Ich persönlich weiss nicht, was ich davon halten soll...


----------



## daci7 (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der tote Freund als Köder - Boilies aus der Asche eines toten Angelkameraden geko*

Is mir erstmal wurscht, was andere Leut mit ihren Gebeinen machen lassen.

Da geht bei mir nur das Kopfkino los wie das bei einem selbst vonstatten gehen würde ... in D müsste die bucklige Verwandschaft dann nicht nur die 16 Fischereigesetze, sondern auchnoch die 16 Bestattungsgesetze im Kopp haben - und wird am Ende wahrscheinlich noch angeschissen weil hoch belasteter Sondermüll im Gewässer verklappt wurde |supergri

Ne danke :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der tote Freund als Köder - Boilies aus der Asche eines toten Angelkameraden geko*



daci7 schrieb:


> in D müsste die bucklige Verwandschaft dann nicht nur die 16 Fischereigesetze, sondern auchnoch die 16 Bestattungsgesetze im Kopp haben - und wird am Ende wahrscheinlich noch angeschissen weil hoch belasteter Sondermüll im Gewässer verklappt wurde |supergri
> 
> Ne danke :m


ich wollt ja diesmal das Fass nicht aufmachen - durch den Kopp schoss mir das aber auch...


----------



## Dennis Knoll (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der tote Freund als Köder - Boilies aus der Asche eines toten Angelkameraden geko*



daci7 schrieb:


> Is mir erstmal wurscht, was andere Leut mit ihren Gebeinen machen lassen.


Gebeinen.... also so lange die keinen Wobbler aus.... ach, lassen wir das |kopfkrat


----------



## Ørret (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der tote Freund als Köder - Boilies aus der Asche eines toten Angelkameraden geko*

Hat einer ein Boilierezept dafür parat? Zuviel Asche und die Konsistenz des Teiges passt vielleicht nicht mehr, könnte ich mir denken! 
Das Rezept würde ich meiner Frau geben, dann wäre ich wenigstens zum Schluss hin noch zu was nützlich:q


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der tote Freund als Köder - Boilies aus der Asche eines toten Angelkameraden geko*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Ich finde das ehrlich gesagt schon reichlich abgefahren



Ich nicht,

ich habe sogar einen Angelfreund, der Ronny heißt, nur bin ich Aal-und kein Karpfenangler...|kopfkrat

Ic werde das bei nächster Gelegenheit mal mit Ronny besprechen.


----------



## Minimax (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der tote Freund als Köder - Boilies aus der Asche eines toten Angelkameraden geko*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Ich nicht,
> ich habe sogar einen Angelfreund, der Ronny heißt, nur bin ich Aal-und kein Karpfenangler...|kopfkrat


 
 Klassisch für Aal sind ja Fetzenköder. Oder natürlich nen dicker Wurm.
 Und ganz wichtig: Der Köder muss frisch sein.


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der tote Freund als Köder - Boilies aus der Asche eines toten Angelkameraden geko*

|kopfkrat
Vmtl. wird Ronny den Wurm jetzt noch nicht hergeben. Sonst muss er sich zukünftig hintern Busch hocken zum pixxen.:m


----------



## harzsalm (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der tote Freund als Köder - Boilies aus der Asche eines toten Angelkameraden geko*

Ein verstorbener Jäger ( Ausland) hat vor ein paar Jahren, seine Asche  in Schrotpatronen abfüllen lassen und somit seine Jagdleidenschaft auch im Tod fortgesetzt!


----------



## Kochtopf (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der tote Freund als Köder - Boilies aus der Asche eines toten Angelkameraden geko*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Ich nicht,
> 
> ich habe sogar einen Angelfreund, der Ronny heißt, nur bin ich Aal-und kein Karpfenangler...|kopfkrat
> 
> Ic werde das bei nächster Gelegenheit mal mit Ronny besprechen.


Kennst du "Aalfang mit Pferdekopf"? :m


----------



## Taxidermist (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der tote Freund als Köder - Boilies aus der Asche eines toten Angelkameraden geko*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Kennst du "Aalfang mit Pferdekopf"? :m



Diese Frage ist wohl rhetorisch zu verstehen, weil kennt doch jeder.
Diese Filmszene aus der Blechtrommel scheint sich ins Gedächtnis  
der Menschheit eingebrannt zu haben, es gibt genug Menschen die tatsächlich glauben, nur so könne man Aale fangen, was natürlich Quatsch ist.
Wobei die Szene nur ein gelungener Effekt ist!

Zum Thema:

Mich können sie nach meinem Ableben gerne auf die Deponie bringen, ist mir egal!
Von mir aus auch zu Boilies verkochen und im thailändischem Karpfenpuff verfüttern.
Nur für religiös veranlagte Menschen und Sonstige, die z.B. an ein Leben nach dem Tod glauben, ist es von Relevanz was mit ihrem Kadaver geschieht.

Jürgen


----------



## Minimax (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der tote Freund als Köder - Boilies aus der Asche eines toten Angelkameraden geko*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Diese Frage ist wohl rhetorisch zu verstehen, weil kennt doch jeder! [...] Zum Thema: [...]


 
 Ich ähm, fürchte, Kochtopfs Erwähnung der Fangmethode war schon zum Thema..


----------



## Kochtopf (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der tote Freund als Köder - Boilies aus der Asche eines toten Angelkameraden geko*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Diese Frage ist wohl rhetorisch zu verstehen, weil kennt doch jeder.
> Diese Filmszene aus der Blechtrommel scheint sich ins Gedächtnis
> der Menschheit eingebrannt zu haben, es gibt genug Menschen die tatsächlich glauben, nur so könne man Aale fangen, was natürlich Quatsch ist.
> Wobei die Szene nur ein gelungener Effekt ist!


Ich bin Ursprünglich über das Noise/Industrial Musik Projekt Aalfang mit Pferdekopf drauf aufmerksam geworden, die Blechtrommel folgte deutlich später. Und ich wollte ansonsten nur die Verwertungslücke zwischen Karpfen- und Aalanglerrecycling verkleinern - somit zum Thema


----------



## Taxidermist (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der tote Freund als Köder - Boilies aus der Asche eines toten Angelkameraden geko*



Minimax schrieb:


> Ich ähm, fürchte, Kochtopfs Erwähnung der Fangmethode war schon zum Thema..



Na dann!

Jürgen


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der tote Freund als Köder - Boilies aus der Asche eines toten Angelkameraden geko*

Möge jemand aus meiner Asche einen wolkigen Mix auf Ukelei machen!

Komisch finde ich das schon, möglicherweise bestand aber zwischen beiden Anglern eine feste Bindung und bei den vielen Nächten wurde sowas quasi manifestiert und als letzter Wunsch immer wieder flapsig durchs Zelt geschallter.

Nur Doof das dann wirklich einer Abtreten musste und der Kumpel das Dingens vielleicht ernster nahm als Geglaubt. Aber wie man es drehen will, wir landen alle wieder im Kreislauf der Natur. Nichts dramatisches, wenn auch etwas gruselig für den ersten Gedanken.


----------



## porbeagle (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der tote Freund als Köder - Boilies aus der Asche eines toten Angelkameraden geko*

Angeblich hat ja Ron Wood die Asche seines Papas
in ner Tüte mitgeraucht.

Jedem das seine ; mir das meiste


----------



## kati48268 (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der tote Freund als Köder - Boilies aus der Asche eines toten Angelkameraden geko*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Mich können sie nach meinem Ableben gerne auf die Deponie bringen, ist mir egal!


Ich dachte immer, ein "Taxidermist" hätte da ganz andere, beruflich bedingte Vorstellungen. |rolleyes


Thomas9904 kommt jedenfalls in eine Eieruhr,
damit er sich endlich mal bewegt beim Arbeiten.


----------



## kati48268 (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der tote Freund als Köder - Boilies aus der Asche eines toten Angelkameraden geko*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Ich nicht...


Deine einzige Angst ist doch,
dass am Hinduismus etwas dran ist
und du nicht als Hund, Katze, Maus,....
sondern als Sten Hagelvoll wiedergeboren wirst. :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der tote Freund als Köder - Boilies aus der Asche eines toten Angelkameraden geko*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Thomas9904 kommt jedenfalls in eine Eieruhr, damit er sich endlich mal bewegt beim Arbeiten.


ich werde als untoter Verbanditenjäger weiter existieren, oder als Geist, der spendensammelnde Schützer quält..
:g:g:g


----------



## Kochtopf (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der tote Freund als Köder - Boilies aus der Asche eines toten Angelkameraden geko*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ich werde als untoter Verbanditenjäger weiter existieren, oder als Geist, der spendensammelnde Schützer quält..
> :g:g:g



*DU* wirst Schützer im nächsten Leben.

Karma ist ne Funz


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der tote Freund als Köder - Boilies aus der Asche eines toten Angelkameraden geko*

wie wenn so ne Karmatusse  ne Schangse hädde gegen mein Ego
:g:g:g


----------



## Franz_16 (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der tote Freund als Köder - Boilies aus der Asche eines toten Angelkameraden geko*

Ich werde den Anteil der Rohasche an den Boilies die ich künftig kaufe von nun an auf jeden Fall immer etwas genauer unter die Lupe nehmen


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der tote Freund als Köder - Boilies aus der Asche eines toten Angelkameraden geko*

stimmt- ist ja auch immer angegeben bei Hunde- und Katzenfutter, die Asche..


----------



## Trollwut (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der tote Freund als Köder - Boilies aus der Asche eines toten Angelkameraden geko*

Rohasche ist das, was bei vollständiger Verbrennung des Materials übrig bleibt. Bei 100g Futter also z.b 5,4g Mineralien, etc.


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der tote Freund als Köder - Boilies aus der Asche eines toten Angelkameraden geko*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Ich nicht,
> 
> ich habe sogar einen Angelfreund, der Ronny heißt, nur bin ich Aal-und kein Karpfenangler...|kopfkrat
> 
> Ic werde das bei nächster Gelegenheit mal mit Ronny besprechen.



Ich dachte, Ihr Sachsen verfrühstückt eher die Kollegen selbst, als schnödes Fischfutter draus zu machen |kopfkrat.

klick klack


----------



## kati48268 (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der tote Freund als Köder - Boilies aus der Asche eines toten Angelkameraden geko*

Also... ok wenn, 
dann eine zarte, sonnengebräunte Jungfer von den weiten Deichweiden der Nordsee 
oder eine scharfe Twen mit kongefütterten Landmöpsen aus einer Kulturgegend wie Münster, Dortmund,...





Aber wer will denn bitteschön _Sachsen_ essen?!;+ |uhoh:


----------



## Justsu (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der tote Freund als Köder - Boilies aus der Asche eines toten Angelkameraden geko*

Soll doch jeder machen (lassen), wie er will! 

Für mich käme das nicht in Frage, die Einäscherung ist doch nichts als Energie- und Nährstoffverschwendung - wieso denkt da eigentlich kaum einer an Nachhaltigkeit?

Davon ab würde Fleisch/Knochenmehl für die Knödel ja wenigstens noch Sinn machen... Asche hat schließlich keinen Brennwert (mehr).

Das Thema ist im Übrigen schon ein alter Hut, habe ich so oder so ähnlich in den letzten 10-15 Jahren schon 2-3 Mal in diversen (Angel-)medien gelesen...

Einmal war's glaube ich mit der Asche angereicherter Teig, mit dem die Fische im Lieblingsfluss des Anglers gefüttert wurden. Aber Boilies waren auch schonmal dabei... aber witziger weise waren's immer die Engländer!:q


Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der tote Freund als Köder - Boilies aus der Asche eines toten Angelkameraden geko*



Justsu schrieb:


> aber witziger weise waren's immer die Engländer!:q


die ja durchaus bekannt sind für eine gewisse Skurrilität sowie eine besondere Art "Humor"..

Empfehle mal Little Britain gucken..

Muss man mögen ;-))


----------



## zokker (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der tote Freund als Köder - Boilies aus der Asche eines toten Angelkameraden geko*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> die ja durchaus bekannt sind für eine gewisse Skurrilität sowie eine besondere Art "Humor"..
> 
> Empfehle mal Little Britain gucken..
> 
> Muss man mögen ;-))


Ja ich weiß ...


----------



## Kochtopf (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der tote Freund als Köder - Boilies aus der Asche eines toten Angelkameraden geko*



zokker schrieb:


> Ja ich weiß ...



YMMD!


----------



## el.Lucio (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der tote Freund als Köder - Boilies aus der Asche eines toten Angelkameraden geko*



Justsu schrieb:


> Für mich käme das nicht in Frage, die Einäscherung ist doch nichts als Energie- und Nährstoffverschwendung - wieso denkt da eigentlich kaum einer an Nachhaltigkeit?




Wenn dir das nicht grün genug ist, dann google doch mal - Promession. :q


----------



## thanatos (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der tote Freund als Köder - Boilies aus der Asche eines toten Angelkameraden geko*



Thorsten1953 schrieb:


> Hm..wenn ein Fisch die Asche meines Freundes isst, und ich den Fisch esse... komische Vorstellung
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk



manche Menschen haben eben so abgefahrene Wünsche 
 hab mal gehört von einem ( mit so einem artspezivischem
 Zungenanstoß wie bei Patrik Lindner oder Karl Lagerfeld)
 das sein Freund seine Asche zu Zäpfchen pressen lassen soll
 na besser nicht weiter ......


----------



## Nordan (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der tote Freund als Köder - Boilies aus der Asche eines toten Angelkameraden geko*



Justsu schrieb:


> ...
> Für mich käme das nicht in Frage, die Einäscherung ist doch nichts als Energie- und Nährstoffverschwendung - wieso denkt da eigentlich kaum einer an Nachhaltigkeit?
> ...



Ich würde sagen, weil das Einäschern erheblichen Platz auf dem Friedhof spart. Vergleich doch mal den Platz von 16 Urnengräbern (meistens eine Wand) mit der gleichen Anzahl an Rasengräbern. Der Danach aufzubringende Aufwand was mähen/pflegen/schmücken ect bringt inklusive der Fahrten dafür zum Friedhof...Ich denke über die 15-25 Jahre die ein Grab so besteht, dürfte das Einäschern sogar besser sein.
Ist allerdings nur eine Vermutung.


----------



## Justsu (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der tote Freund als Köder - Boilies aus der Asche eines toten Angelkameraden geko*

@el.Lucio: Promession - sehr interessant! Habe ich vorher noch nie gehört - ist aber ja auch mit (unnötigem) Energieaufwand verbunden...

@Nordan: Berechtigter Einwand, dass sich hinterher auch noch jemand um mein Grab kümmern muss ist eine für mich furchtbare Vorstellung! 

Am liebsten würde ich mich mit dem Tod spontan in Luft auflösen... da das technisch aber recht schwierig werden dürfte muss ich mich wohl selbst im Wald verscharren oder im Ozean versenken|kopfkrat Will doch meinen Mitmenschen nicht auch noch mit meinen Überresten auf die Nerven gehen!:m


----------



## Kochtopf (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der tote Freund als Köder - Boilies aus der Asche eines toten Angelkameraden geko*



Justsu schrieb:


> @el.Lucio: Promession - sehr interessant! Habe ich vorher noch nie gehört - ist aber ja auch mit (unnötigem) Energieaufwand verbunden...
> 
> @Nordan: Berechtigter Einwand, dass sich hinterher auch noch jemand um mein Grab kümmern muss ist eine für mich furchtbare Vorstellung!
> 
> Am liebsten würde ich mich mit dem Tod spontan in Luft auflösen... da das technisch aber recht schwierig werden dürfte muss ich mich wohl selbst im Wald verscharren oder im Ozean versenken|kopfkrat Will doch meinen Mitmenschen nicht auch noch mit meinen Überresten auf die Nerven gehen!:m



Vielleicht hilft konvertieren 
https://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Himmelsbestattung


----------

